# Urb Ex bike trials



## 227angrydonkeys (Sep 19, 2011)

Me and a mate have been filming a little video of him riding his bike around the place. So i thought id put up a little clip of what we have done. The full thing will be ready i na month or so, all locations are abandoned, Fullers earthworks, swallows tiles etc etc. hope you like.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw0fiTZgAZI[/nomedia]

hoping to smuggle him into pyestock soon too.


----------



## Breesey (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks wicked! Video is very cool, great way to utilise these places.

You should try BMX-ing from the top of fullers to the bottom, that'd be some achievement.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2011)

Great vid! I get the feeling if sec turned up, he might get away a little quiver than you!  
I look forward to more!


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2011)

Oooh, make sure you post the finished film.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 19, 2011)

nice! great idea


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 19, 2011)

When i seen Bikes i thought about "hows he smuggling in a motorbike thinking trials bike Then i seen the video now i understand good luck


----------



## vdubber67 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice skills and nice filming - brilliant stuff!


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Sep 19, 2011)

cheers people, the last drop off on that little clip, a security guy/ vigilante/ jobsworth type was just trying to boot us out, he was gobsmacked when dave dropped off that loading bay. We looked at top to bottom in fullers. dave did a few of the flights of stairs that have the bottoms missing. so he would be well up for that, i thinkwe are going back there to get a few more shots we want so ill add that to the list!


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

awesome i love a good biking video , as krela said make sure you post the finished article, 

just out of curiosity did he get many punctures during filming ?


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> just out of curiosity did he get many punctures during filming ?



That's exactly what I was thinking... lol.


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Sep 20, 2011)

wierdly he got none that day. he did break his toe though


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

Great video... wooooooooo! But he's absolutely mad! Does he not get worried having no saddle? The idea of where the saddle tube will go if he "flexs" too much on a drop brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## night crawler (Sep 20, 2011)

Reminds me of a program I saw th eother day with a Scotish guy on his bike round some old rail yard. Awsome stuff


----------

